# Duck calls



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Hoky smokes?

I just got the Cabelas Waterfowl rag in the mail (never order anything but like to look at the pictures.)

In the front, there is like 4 pages of duck calls, all acrylic and all made with precision machinery (not some old timer with a green visor on, a file in his hand and a 40 watt lightbulb over his workbench) and all cost around $150.00!

I will never know if they are worth it or not as I will never pay that much for a call but when you factor in what goes into those things (including materials and labor and overhead) they are making about a zillion % profit.

One guy and a $20,000.00 machine can crank out a lot of those calls each day. Heck at those prices, the machine should be paid for in a few weeks.

I have never spent over $40.00 on a watch.

If you buy one of my hand carved working decoys you can expect to pay between 40 and 100 dollars for it but I will bet you that I am working for about $5.00 an hour to do it. (not factoring in materials and machinery).

Does anybody own one of those high buck calls? Is it worth it?
I have had great results with a 15 dollar call for around 20 years.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Some are worth it, some are just plain junk.

There are alot of good calls out there, the biggest thing to me is what kind of person is the maker. If he is a assbag I wont touch one of their calls no matter how good they sound.

I know a fella that just started making goose calls. Turns all of the call bodies by hand and developed his own guts which he turns on a lathe. They are goosey as hell, can get LOUD and bring it down...Do everything that the "Big Boys" can.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

the most expensive call i own is $60 but someone gave it to me for free. Other than that i dont own anything below $35 and have great luck.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

the sound quality is well worth the extra cost. there are only two cheap calls i'll ever use, primos wench, and illusion mini-mag, other than that they just aren't worth the time to even look at.. and by the way, it costs right around $75 to produce an acrylic call, factor in the shipping, and all that, and the price is waht it should be if your buying it from a store.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

i spent a loot on my goose calls, but i found that the Primos yo Sista sounds awsome for mallards. I think you can get it for around 40 bucks


----------



## GADuckWaxer (Aug 14, 2006)

I useRnT calls. I have there original and short barrell calls and feel that the extra money is worth it. The guys at RnT will tune them and offer lifetime service on the calls. They also have another call line called QuackHead that will not put too much of a dent in your pocket. Check them out, they are good guys and stand behind their prducts.


----------



## zaconb (Feb 5, 2004)

I have four custom Gaston's and two Foiles!
They work for me, and I like having them around my neck!


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

jkern-
who makes those calls you have pictured? those are some nice looking goose calls.


----------



## N2Duks (Aug 27, 2006)

I use Big River, Primos, Haydel mallard calls and love them...and all less than 30 bucks...I just can't imagine spending 150 on a call...but then again...I don't ever want to be in a contest either


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

You can make a $30 call sound like a $200 call if you know how to use it! But you can also make a $200 dollar call sound like a $5 call if you don't know how to use it!

But if you are a good caller......try a higher priced one and you will notice a difference.......

But again everyone calls differently than everyone else. Just find a call in your price range and practice.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I know the new FeatherDuster call sounds like a champ. The guys there tested it last season and now it's on the market. If you check out their site, you can actually listen to it.

http://www.featherdustercalls.com


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I actually had the privelage of talking with Ryan and Larry from Feather Duster last night. Let me tell you what, those guys are class acts. I don't think you could find two better guys to talk to. Just sitting there and b.s'ing with them boys was very informative for me. I blew that new duck call from "Feather Duster" and let me tell you WOW. I couldn't beleive how loud you can get with it, but you can still bring it down low. After last night I am a beleiver. I blow Tim Grounds calls right now, but I am going to be switching here pretty soon. I just don't think for the money, their isn't anyting on the market right now to compare them too. I wouldn't waste my time with anything else when you can pick up a Feather Duster way way cheaper then them high dollar calls and still have a top of the line call for alot cheaper then them other guys calls. Best band for you buck in my opinion is the Feather Duster. I just hope Larry doesn't sell that burnt one I fell in love with before I get back over there, lol. Laters guys.


----------



## Blackyellowchotrainer (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks Chuck Smith&#8230;That's telling it like it is&#8230;Your right the first time I blew a "high dollar call" it was night and day&#8230;.I use the call that works for the situation at hand, whether it's one of my 25.00 or 200.00 call's around my neck. Sometimes I guess it pays to sound a little different than the guy next door. I'm no expert but it works for me.


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Orange duck calls? What's up with that? When I look at all the calls in the Cabela's catalog I wonder why are the designer would make them orange, bright white, blue or bright green. Furthermore, many of them have a reflective gold or silver ring around them. Not exactly somthing that that goes with camo. I am amazed that someone would put on camo and try to conceal themselves and wear a reflective bright duck call around their neck.
Tell me I'm not the only one who ever ask that question. 
Seem funny to me.


----------

